# Wireless connection issue on Asus Q400A



## psykedOut

I purchased an Asus Q400A yesterday and I'm having some problems. Every so often it will randomly disconnect from my wireless network and it wont reconnect until I reboot. If I look at available wireless networks everything is still there, including my network, but when I hit connect it says it cannot. I don't have a problem with getting disconnected on my Xbox or any other computer on the network. Could it have something to do with Windows 8? 

Things I've tried to do
-Update wireless card drivers
-Update router firmware
-Restore router to factory settings
-Change router broadcast channel
-Disable turn off to save power mode on wireless card
-Disable all firewalls/antivirus software

I have an Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 card in the laptop, my router model is Linksys E4200. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## johnb35

See if there is an updated driver for the wireless card.  How far away are you from the router?  Any walls or obstacles in the way?


----------



## psykedOut

johnb35 said:


> See if there is an updated driver for the wireless card.  How far away are you from the router?  Any walls or obstacles in the way?



No driver updates available. I'm ~20 feet with 1 wall between the laptop and router. I get full signal strength when connected and my other laptop has no problems at all, which makes me think it may be an issue with Windows 8.


----------



## johnb35

It could be.  Try using right next to the router to see if it disconnects on you as well.


----------



## psykedOut

johnb35 said:


> It could be.  Try using right next to the router to see if it disconnects on you as well.



Still disconnects


----------



## Life

I had the same thing. You need a new card. I don't know oyur what you are looking for, but for $20 shipped you can get this: http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Exte...=8-2&keywords=rosewill+external+wireless+card

I bought that, and It fixed all my problems.


----------



## psykedOut

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> I had the same thing. You need a new card. I don't know oyur what you are looking for, but for $20 shipped you can get this: http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Exte...=8-2&keywords=rosewill+external+wireless+card
> 
> I bought that, and It fixed all my problems.



I'm going to try to format and put W7 64bit on it before anything else. It's brand new, if this doesn't work I'll just exchange it.


----------



## turbodiesel

just because other device's are working that dosent mean it isnt a router problem 


i think you possible have a ip conflict because that's what happen's to pc with the ip conflict error try setting that computer a static ip address that sometimes resolves the problem if not then it will be a pc problem


----------

